# help me with chain link fence



## union (Sep 26, 2004)

iam going to do an enclosure 16x8 feet anyone knows how to charge for square feet of chain link fence thank you very much.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it 16 ft X 8 ft high? 16ft X 8ft wide X H? Where are you and what is code there?


----------



## union (Sep 26, 2004)

*about fence*



Teetorbilt said:


> Is it 16 ft X 8 ft high? 16ft X 8ft wide X H? Where are you and what is code there?


iam in california the enclosure will be square the H is 6 feet


----------



## gslawncare (Dec 16, 2004)

How the hell do you expect to run a business if you can't price your own work, how about I come out to wherever your from and do it for you. NANCY!!! fences are tedious and you'll need a hand, possibly two when you stretch the chain link. Why not pitch a cedar or something nice, chain link is ghetto. You gotta take into account how many gates, special consideration around trees and your ease of drilling in corners and around the home. It's cold in the Chi, now you got me all excited, I think I go land me 1000 footer. Do you have to take out the old posts, use the old ones, are you replacing the top rail. Just a ball park I'd say around $8-10 per foot. rolls are like 80 bucks and rails are like 10bucks a peice you should make about 3 bucks a foot. Have fun, remember the rails always stay on the owners side, NANCY


----------

